# Orthodox Study Bible...again...



## JM (Jun 4, 2009)

The cover looks nice.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2009)

Did you get it? If so how is it?


----------



## JM (Jun 5, 2009)

I keep placing it in my cart and taking it out...I'm not sure I want it. It's more like a novelty then a book I'd read.


----------



## reformedminister (Jun 5, 2009)

Is that a study Bible put out by the Orthodox church? If so, the notes would contain their theology. I don't know if you would have a use for it. It would be like buying a Catholic study Bible.


----------



## Justin Williams (Jun 5, 2009)

JM said:


> I keep placing it in my cart and taking it out...I'm not sure I want it. It's more like a novelty then a book I'd read.



What is the ISBN for that edition of the Orthodox Study Bible?


----------



## JM (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry, don't have it.

Conciliar Press - Red-Leather Edition, Complete Orthodox Study Bible - The Orthodox Study Bible - Books

http://orthodoxstudybible.com/samples


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 6, 2009)

reformedminister said:


> Is that a study Bible put out by the Orthodox church? If so, the notes would contain their theology. I don't know if you would have a use for it. It would be like buying a Catholic study Bible.


Indeed.

AMR


----------



## KSon (Jun 6, 2009)

A fellow educator that I work with is Greek Orthodox and he lent me his study Bible to peruse. I believe it was the one that is being discussed. Translation was NKJV. Not surprising, given the Byzantine-base. Notes, if I remember correctly, were very much geared at justifying the Orthodox tradition. He offered to get me one (just cannot seem to have enough Bibles!), but there clearly was not profit in me having one, given some of the theological espousings contained in the notes.


----------



## JM (Jun 6, 2009)

It would be useful if you deal with EO's.


----------



## KSon (Jun 6, 2009)

JM said:


> It would be useful if you deal with EO's.



True. But with the wealth of information available to us via the web regarding the GO theological structure, we may be better served to put that money toward something more profitable--such as another purchase from Allan and Sons (see, just cannot have enough).


----------



## JM (Jun 6, 2009)

You’re absolutely right. 

As for the Allan’s Bibles, I’ve heard nothing but good things about them but I recently ordered a Bible from TBS (printed by Cambridge) and it’s exceeded my expectations. It’s a wonderful Bible, great quality and even includes the Scottish Psalter! 

(I still think the Orthodox Bible is purrtee.)


----------



## yeutter (Jun 6, 2009)

Justin Williams said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > I keep placing it in my cart and taking it out...I'm not sure I want it. It's more like a novelty then a book I'd read.
> ...


ISBN 978-0-7180-0359-3
The text is NKJV excet where that does not depart from the text of the Septuagint. The translation of the Apocrypha is very readable.


----------



## JM (Jun 6, 2009)

You have one?


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jun 6, 2009)

Evangelicals seem to have a weird fascination with this study Bible.


----------



## KSon (Jun 6, 2009)

JM said:


> I recently ordered a Bible from TBS (printed by Cambridge) and it’s exceeded my expectations. It’s a wonderful Bible, great quality and even includes the Scottish Psalter!



The Pitt Minion I purchased from TBS has been put through the wringer of difficult circumstance and is still wonderfully intact. All of that for $56. 
Sorry to be a bit


----------



## JM (Jun 8, 2009)

Reformed Thomist said:


> Evangelicals seem to have a weird fascination with this study Bible.



It's nice to have a line drawn clearly in the sand.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Jun 15, 2009)

JM said:


> You have one?



I have one. The translation is very readable, but the notes are infected with pelagianism, except where the Church Fathers are quoted directly, which are few and far between.


----------

